
OpenBSD 6.1 Released - laamalif
https://www.openbsd.org/61.html
======
JdeBP
Theo de Raadt's announcement already covered at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14087493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14087493)
.

